# Katarga XT Race (mit Rock Shox Judy XC!)



## M.E.C.Hammer (24. April 2002)

Einfach mal rein schauen!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1823625519


----------

